# hairless babies..



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any pics of 8 day old pups that are hairless, compared to a standard 8 day old pup. i have a few pups that are lacking in hair, and i'm very curious 

thanks x


----------

